# How to save money as a banker.



## Digitalpotato (Mar 21, 2013)

http://news.efinancialcareers.com/u...ney-saving-tips-from-bankers-and-their-wives/

This has gotta be one of the most inadvertently hilarious things I've ever read.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2013)

Alternative title: A Rich Person's Guide to Being Normal.


----------



## ADF (Mar 21, 2013)

The Fed is dumping $40 billion into the banking system every month in exchange for junk status mortgage backed securities, why would bankers need to cut back when it's raining money?


----------

